# PC fernsteuern



## Freak2k (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

früher habe ich zur fernsteuerung meines PC's den Remotedekstop bzw. VNC verwendet.
Doch das geht aufgrund unserer Netzwerkstruktur in der Firma nicht mehr.
Es läuft alles über einen HTTP Proxy, der anscheinend auch nur http zugriffe zulässt.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit, seinen (Windows) PC komplett über ein Webinterface zu steuern?
Oder muss ich mir da wirklich selbst eins Programmieren?

danke


----------



## IAN (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freak,

ich glaube das Du es micht mehr kannst hat durchaus seine Berechtigung. So wie es aussieht bist du kein Administrator im Firmennetz. Dieser ist jedoch für die Sicherheit des selben verantwortlich. Seine Arbeit und Verantwortung zu untergraben halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Auch wenn es in diesem Fall um die Administration deines eigenen PC's geht. Frag ihn doch mal ob es einen ausrangieren PC direkt bereitstellen kann welcher außerhalb des Firmennetzes liegt und wo du VNc installieren darfst.
Gruß IAN


----------



## Amr0d (11. Mai 2005)

Du kannst mit VNC auch über den Browser auf deinen Rechner

Frag mich aber nicht wie ich weiß es nicht. Es geht aber ich weiß es nicht


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2005)

Amr0d hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst mit VNC auch über den Browser auf deinen Rechner
> 
> Frag mich aber nicht wie ich weiß es nicht. Es geht aber ich weiß es nicht



http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5800

x durch die IP Nummer deines PCs ersetzen.

Würde gehen wenn der Port freigeschalten ist am Proxy. Da du am eigenen Rechner nur den Browser verwendest, sollte kein Admin was dagegen haben (aber vielleicht dein Arbeitgeber - darum lieber nachfragen).


----------



## Amr0d (11. Mai 2005)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5800
> 
> x durch die IP Nummer deines PCs ersetzen.
> 
> Würde gehen wenn der Port freigeschalten ist am Proxy. Da du am eigenen Rechner nur den Browser verwendest, sollte kein Admin was dagegen haben (aber vielleicht dein Arbeitgeber - darum lieber nachfragen).



Habe ich probiert kommt bei mir aber nur eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Freak2k (11. Mai 2005)

das webinterface ist nur dazu da, damit man VNC nicht installieren muss!
Es wird eine Java version des VNC Viewers gestartet, die dann wiederum versucht normal zum VNC server zu verbinden!
Das mit dem dürfen und nicht dürfen ist kein Problem. Ich dachte nur, dass es eventuell ein system gibt, welches die remoteverwaltung komplett webbasiert abwickelt


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2005)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst. ZB. bringen viele Webserver zB. tomcat Oberflächen mit um sie übers Web zu verwalten. Das reicht natürlich nicht wenn du andere Sachen machen möchtest. 

Wie siehts mit Sachen wie SSH oder telnet aus? geht da auch nix?


----------



## Freak2k (11. Mai 2005)

sowas geht schon.
Hab halt bloß gehofft, dass es irgendwie eine möglichkeit gibt, dass man mit der grafischen oberfläche arbeiten könnte!
Werd ich mich wohl mal selbst ransetzen müssen


----------

